# Paste Issue



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All 

I am facing a strange issue. Whenever, I copy any data from MS-Excel to PowerPoint using the Enhanced Metafile option in Paste Special. The Font Colour of data doesn't get copied and PowerPoint shows all the data in black Colour only. 

The same is working fine on other Computers. It seems that any setting of my MS- Excel or MS PowerPoint setting has got changed. 

Can anybody please help in finding the problem/solution? 

Thanks 
Hems


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Please somebody help in this issue.......................


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Paste Issue - help required urgently*

:sigh: Anybody Please help...........


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

So no Excel Wizard has solution for this problem...................


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it may be PP and not Excel - have you checked the settings on your Master Slide in PP? They may have the default there...


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Biz_Kid,

Thanks for the response; I checked PP opetions & Master slide options but their was nothing which could help me.

and One thing more the problem is not only with PP but when I copy data to Word or another Excel file also using this option, the problem persists. So it means the problem is while copying the data from Excel only.


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry about that! Figured maybe master slide had all font color set to black.

This is off-topic a bit, but maybe worth the reading/information:
Instead of using an internal color palette, WMF and EMF graphics use the default Windows color palette. The default Windows palette provides RGB definitions for colors, but not the CMYK definitions required for color separations. Because the color data isn't stored within the graphic's definition, the PageMaker Color Management System (CMS) cannot convert RGB WMF and EMF graphics to CMYK graphics.
Source: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=328541

What about manipulating the VBA code? I'm no guru of VBA by any means, but there has got to be a way to tweak the code so it imports correctly.
Idea from here: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2867061.php

May be worth a shot!


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi ........................

Still this problem is there...................... I came to know that ther is some settings to be changed in tools>> options either in Excel or PowerPoint but could not find what to change.

If anybody can help me in the same that will be great.


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Please help me out in the same...

I am really strugling


----------



## GTMDerick (Sep 3, 2008)

What version of MS-Excel/Outlook are you using Hems?


----------



## GTMDerick (Sep 3, 2008)

After you have Copied your information in excel, I'd like you to go to Edit>>Paste Special and make sure your box that displays is identical to this Hems.


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Derick,

I am using Excel 2003. and in Excel Paste special the same windows appears.


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

anybody please!!! help


----------



## soakaway (Sep 23, 2008)

I've a similar problem (Excel to Word), with a tedious workaround.

Windows XP SP3 & Office 2003 SP3

I've got a medium sized Excel file with about 30 worksheets and about 100 bar charts (with a two tone green shaded background) spread across 20 of those sheets. When I select cells containing six of these charts and then Paste Special these into Word as an Enhanced Metafile the green background shading is lost (turns to grey). But the resulting graphic fits nicely on the page. If I paste special as a Windows Metafile the green background is lost and the graphic needs to be resized. Finally, pasting as a bitmap retains the colours, but after resizing the image is not sharp (ie is fuzzy) compared to the Metafile routes.

The Enhanced Metafile route used to work on my PC and does work on some other XP computers, with Office 2003 (but not necessarily SP3). 

The only workaround I've found so far is to Paste Special the charts as a link (Windows Metafile), resize the graphic and then break the link.

So, if anyone has got some helpful suggestions ... 

S


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi S,

The worst part is i am not putting any chart but putting the data on Powerpoint and even in link option i am loosing the format colours of my data. 

I have tried using bitmap option but it makes the Powerpoint file quite heavy and also the images are not that good. 

Hems


----------



## hems_27 (Aug 14, 2008)

still struggling with the problem..............


----------



## ZoeII (Sep 30, 2008)

After struggling a long time with the problem myself, I've found this link:

http://www.eggheadcafe.com/forumarchives/macofficeExcel/Nov2005/post24286262.asp

I followed the advice: One workaround is to copy it as a picture in XL (hold down the shift key, and choose Edit/Copy Picture). You can then paste it into Word normally.

It works fine for me. The colors are preserved.


----------



## soakaway (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello Zoe,

thanks for that it works a treat. Talk about obscure, though!

S.


----------



## jsandrag (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have the same issue and found that your (obscure) solution works.
Thanks

But I'd really like to understand what has caused the issue in the first place?

For years I have been using this same computer and the same files in both excel and powerpoint, just rolling them forward each month.
I've always used 'paste special windows enhanced metafile' - and then a couple of months ago the colours stop transferring...... something must have changed but I've searched and searched and cannot find what.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## knower (May 1, 2009)

This is a problem with your printer drivers. Especially if you are using a black and white printer.


----------



## aequitas4 (May 22, 2009)

I had this problem when pasting from excel into word. Mine was a very simple solution. the default printer in the print options was a black and white printer. When i changed the default printer in the print options to a color printer, everything worked fine. 

email me if you have any questions
[email protected]


----------

